# First Breakfast Fatty Experiment W/ QVIEW!



## soonerbeachbum (Jun 4, 2015)

So, after checking out all the fatties over the years on this forum I finally decided to try one out for myself! I started with a basic breakfast fattie with 1lb of hot JD, filled with eggs, country potatoes, onions, peppers, and cheese and all of this wrapped up in thick cut bacon!

The plan is to smoke a different breakfast  fatties before July 4th weekend then I'll smoke a few for the lake... The hard part is which ones to try! I'm thinking blueberry waffle or chorizo and eggs this weekend! 












image.jpg



__ soonerbeachbum
__ Jun 4, 2015






The wife helped me out with the bacon weave which was a lot easier than we initially thought. We assembled this bad boy the night before and let it rest overnight. 












image.jpg



__ soonerbeachbum
__ Jun 4, 2015






So, the next morning I got the WSM fired up with a mix of lump and charcoal briquettes and some cherry and maple. I got the temp around 240 deg and smoked for about 3hrs until the IT reached 165. I also threw a few boudains on with it, which I do for almost every smoke. Those little dudes are addicting! 












image.jpg



__ soonerbeachbum
__ Jun 4, 2015





These don't last long...












image.jpg



__ soonerbeachbum
__ Jun 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ soonerbeachbum
__ Jun 4, 2015






Finished product turned out good I wished it was a little cheesier BUT that can all change with a slice on top of the sandwich I made lol I also added a mix of real maple syrup and water and coated the fattie in the middle of the smoke and 30 mins before I pulled it. 












image.jpg



__ soonerbeachbum
__ Jun 4, 2015







Threw some taters on because eh why not? Three them under the broiler after I pulled them from the smoke...They were awesome. 












image.jpg



__ soonerbeachbum
__ Jun 4, 2015






Thank you for checking this out, I apologize for the picture quality. I had to use my phone.


----------



## trabba (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks very good! The breakfast fatty is one I have yet to do but will have to soon.

Pardon me if this is common knowledge but may I ask what a boudain is?


----------



## robcava (Jun 4, 2015)

That looks awesome! Nice bacon weave....


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 4, 2015)

SBB, Good looking fattie and goodies !


----------



## gary s (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks Fantastic, Great Job


----------



## thegreatmc (Jun 5, 2015)

That fatty looks really good. Gonna do another this weekend myself. 

Trabba, boudin is a cajun/creole sausage made with rice and not stuffed as thick as most sausage. It's amazing but I can understand how some people would struggle with the texture.


----------

